# I love DW3 @ Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

****WAXSTOCK 2016**** So we have our I LOVE DW3 wax ( awesome Original Car Wax) out for the show - Very Limited stock - These will be sold at the show and if any left they on the forum - A Show wax with a Bubblegum smell - the smell is awesome -

If you are a collector this is a must to add ....

Thanks to Jay at Bouncers

Ilove DW










ILove Dw2


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Stick me down for one if there's any left please.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Make that two please Whizzer. :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Another to add to the list 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps this will be at Waxstock in the first instance as we did with DW2 - hope not to disappoint anybody .


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps this will be at Waxstock in the first instance as we did with DW2 - hope not to disappoint anybody .


Of course Whizzer, Waxstock comes first, I won't be disappointed in the slightest, it's a bonus if there are any spare.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

How many are there and how much are they chap?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

acg1990 said:


> How many are there and how much are they chap?


Limited to 75 pots and price will be set on the day :thumb: it will be a good price


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Any of these left?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I really hope they didn't sell out  

I have the other 2 already


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Im fairly sure there were a few left over


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

YES!!!!!

I just need to be on the ball to get my name on the list


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Where is the list? I'd love one.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll take one if one left.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Smells loverly btw, there were a few left when I picked mine up:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great label design on this 3rd one - credit due to whoever did that :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Make that two please Whizzer. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 47476


No. 3 here Whizzer :thumb:
Always missed out on these :wall:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

If this is the list, please count me in for 1. Thanks!


----------



## MartinD (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll gladly be on the list for one. Looks like a great design!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If like last year, whizzer will post up a fresh thread in a week or so. 

Obviously depending if there are any left.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd love one too if any are spare.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Any news on whether any of these going or have I missed a thread?!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> If like last year, whizzer will post up a fresh thread in a week or so.
> 
> Obviously depending if there are any left.


^^ Entirely this :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Any news on whether any of these going or have I missed a thread?!


Waiting in anticipation here, you've not missed anything. Any idea whio actually is dealing with it?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Typeroz said:


> Waiting in anticipation here, you've not missed anything. Any idea whio actually is dealing with it?


I'd say lookout for the post from Whizzer - however I have no idea if or how many left.

A lot of people bought these on the day from the DW stand - and its a limited # pour.

J


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It is with unbridled joy that I now have #DWBN3 show wax bought for me with other goodies by Bevvo, my own mobility restricts me from going so I would like to take this opportunity to thank him, I am humbled by this thoughtful plus timely gift.

John.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps sorry I have been away - John has them and he is off for a week so I don't know if there are many left till next week


----------



## MartinD (Dec 11, 2011)

Any of these still left? Never saw another thread...


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

MartinD said:


> Any of these still left? Never saw another thread...


They were available through clean and shiny, not sure if there's any left


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above, I got mine from clean and shiny, about £18 delieverd I believe.


----------

